# No blinkers!



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

Having some trouble out of my blinkers on my 04 GTO. I hit the turn signals left and right and nothing happens at all. checked the fuses, there were good, also took the cover off of my column, as well as traced the rest of the wires, no cuts or anything unplugged. Flashers work, and I have seen all the bulbs flashing. Only thing I have come up with is maybe it could be my main body control module under the pass side dash. disassembled it and I see no burns or any type of shorts. I am completely stumped and hope it is not my assembly inside of my column. Hope someone can shed some light on this for me! thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gauge Cluster?

Check the BCM wiring harness right behind the glovebox. Looks to see if is chaffed into the wiring itself. An issue is the harness chaffing against a sharp piece of bracket.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gauge Cluster? If it is good luck finding one. A friend of mine is stuck trying to find one or a place to have it rebuilt. 

Check the BCM wiring harness right behind the glovebox. Looks to see if is chaffed into the wiring itself. An issue is the harness chaffing against a sharp piece of bracket.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My old Lumina had issues with the turn signal. It ended up being the flasher module in the dash.

Not sure on specifics with the GTO but aside from the usual fuses, I'd check your relays and see if you can find out if the GTO has a flasher module or not.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Have you checked the blinker fluid? (sorry, had to do that )


----------



## underconstruction (Mar 17, 2012)

*possible solution*

had a problem w blinker fuse blowing. at first i thought turn signal switch. then checked by the BCM. everything was good. but something to check is w the key all the way on w blinkers workin w new fuse try to put car n reverse. if this pops the fuse then u night have the same fuse problem as me. reverse switch on transmission was goin to ground. the turn signals go through this switch before they make it to the rear of the car. i changed switch and everything works now... glad this nitmare is over. hope this helps any one that needs it.


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

sorry it took me so long to reply, I have been working out of town and just got back. thanks for all the tips. Also to GTO JUDGE, My car is a standard and the cluster is out of an auto. it was like that when i bought it. I live on the out skirts of town and just drove everywhere without blinkers so maybe thats my prob?? and I have never had any fuses blow either... I will check all the wiring asap and see what i can find, thanks again guys


----------

